# how i fixed bonnie's puppia harness



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonnie's harness was a bit too big so I made some alterations. Someone was asking how I did it and I can't remember who so I'm just going to post it here:wave:

I just put a couple little seams at the back of the neckpiece:









Then I detached the strap that goes around the middle (you have to rip the seams out) and shortened it a bit, and then sewed it back down. 








If you need to cut the strap you can singe the end with a lighter so it won't fray.

Bonnie in her resized harness:









I'm used to doing this cuz I've had to alter many of her collars to make them fit! she's a teeny weeny thing. hope this helps!


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

That's really cool.
I like crafty people:]


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

BTW, your Bonnie is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Emilyyy said:


> BTW, your Bonnie is gorgeous!!!


Yes she is, she has lovely markings.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh awesome, I was the one wondering how you did that!!
You seem much more talented than me though 
Maybe my mom could fix it...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

That's cool. I wanted to get Yoshi the flower harness they make, but they don't make them in x-small so I was wondering how I'd alter it, if it could even be done, since I've never seen one. Now that I know you can, maybe I'll get it for her ^_^


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

oh that is a great job. You're good.


----------



## Shanatink (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats very smart and it looks great!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats great i need to do this with twigs harness exact same pink puppia one ...i love it...although in the winter when she has a jumper on it fits perfect but too big at the moment while she hasnt got any clothes on...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's harness is way too big. If I tug too hard it slips over his head 

Hey BonnieChi can I send Carl and his puppia over to your house so you can fix it?? 

(edited because I'm an idiot and used the wrong word)


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

you can send carl but you might not get him back...i sooooo love his floppy ears!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

wow thanks! Chloe's XS harness is too big for her! this is a great diy trick! thanks for posting!!


----------

